# Oregon Rocky Mtn. Goat Success



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I thought I would share my hunt. This hunt took place in the Elkhorn Mountains in Eastern Oregon. I feel like I hit the lottery drawing this once in a lifetime tag. 
I am fortunate that my father, buddy, and his Fiance were able to help me pack him out. I could not have done it without them. Happy dad and I could share this hunt. 

Here is my 9" Billy and some pics of the hunt. He has a very full gorgeous hide. Now I need to decide what mount to do???!!!

Thanks
Bob


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good grief, look at the beard on that thing! Thats one hairy SOB!!! Very cool. Do a search here for my wifes mt goat mount, we did a full body mount and it turned out fantastic.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet. 

I have a friend that did a archery hunt for goats in that area and he loved it. 

For a mount only a full body mount will do it justice if you have the room and space to do it. Mrs. DallanC's looks great.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Because he has such a great hide, I am very tempted to do a full body. I think otherwise it won't do him justice? I have the room just fear stopping me, lol. Plus I like that he had no neck and went head straight to hump. He looked big on the hillside when I shot and his hair (pantalooms) went down to his feet.
Thank you guys!
Bob


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Pretty awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing and congrats on the goat!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on an awesome goat!! Looks like some beautiful country too. Couple all that with time with family and friends and you can't beat it.
I know you're a gun nut, what were you using?


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

longbow said:


> Congrats on an awesome goat!! Looks like some beautiful country too. Couple all that with time with family and friends and you can't beat it.
> I know you're a gun nut, what were you using?


Thanks, Longbow.

Semi custom 264 Win Mag built on a Rem 700 shooting 120ttsx at 3400fps. One shot center shoulder at 372 yards, goat crumbled and died where it had stood.

Bob


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Magnificent!!

Congratulations


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My dream hunt....good work!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, that looks like it was an incredible hunt! Congrats on a beautiful goat! I'd love to draw a goat tag some time in my life.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations! nice looking billy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What type of mount did you decide on Bob?

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

It seems like you draw everything. I would put in for all expo tags lol.

Great goat! Awesome hunt I want to do one day!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> What type of mount did you decide on Bob?
> 
> .


I am going full body life size. The taxidermist said we will talk what mounts it will fit when he gets the hide back. I have one in mind.
I prefer the life mounts with the head and body upright or facing up versus head down if that makes sense.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> It seems like you draw everything. I would put in for all expo tags lol.
> 
> Great goat! Awesome hunt I want to do one day!


Thank you! I just got lucky for 2015. Honestly I never draw squat and drew the goat and LE Elk tag. The lord really blessed me in many ways in 2015 in all aspects of my life.

Yeah my buddies say I had lady luck last year, I even won a muzzelloader at a banquet over the summer and I never win squat. What a year!

I will say this, I never ever thought in my wildest dreams I would draw a goat tag, there are no point system here in Oregon for them. This shows you, you just never know and better always put in.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bob L. said:


> I am going full body life size. The taxidermist said we will talk what mounts it will fit when he gets the hide back. I have one in mind.
> I prefer the life mounts with the head and body upright or facing up versus head down if that makes sense.


Sounds like the form my wife picked... it turned out fantastic.

-DallanC


----------

